

Exercise and Weight Loss: Shouldn't somebody see if there's a relationship? - byrneseyeview
http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2010/02/exercise_and_we.html

======
antidaily
"studies that claim that exercise doesn't lead to weight loss, and noticed
that the exercise intensity is quite low. For instance, one of the studies had
people exercise for an hour at "55% of aerobic capacity"; a different study
had people exercise at "70% of maximum heart rate."

------
byrneseyeview
One possible reason people are reluctant to study this: high-intensity
exercise is, or seems to be, much more dangerous.

I sent a marathon-runner this:

<http://lupoleboucher.livejournal.com/30217.html>

She tried it once, threw up, and could do any serious exercise for about a
month and a half.

~~~
somecanuck
That means she had other issues. Tabata is difficult but it exhausts you, it
does not make you bed-ridden.

